# SGP clumping and inconsistent



## Penance (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi all

I picked up a SGP today to replace an old kitchen aid grinder.

Ive played a little with it over the afternoon. I started by dialing in the time for 18g dose using my usual beans from a local roaster.

I am getting large clumps, much worse than my previous grinder. Also up to 1.5g difference in dose.

 Quite disappointed as I was expecting a good upgrade from the kitchen aid but at the moment it feels a sideways or even backwards step.

Am I expecting too much from the SGP or is there a trick to using it?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds normal, especially if your beans are dark roasted or otherwise static prone. Sorry to say, probably not much of an upgrade on the kitchenaid if it is one. Though I didn't think the kitchenaid could do espresso, I thought it had flat burrs and was regarded as just good enough for coarser methods, but to be honest I could easily be getting confused with something else.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Penance said:


> Hi all
> 
> I picked up a SGP today to replace an old kitchen aid grinder.
> 
> ...


 When you say difference in dose do you mean for the same time grinding?
What bean are you using?

The SGP is an ok grinder, probably worth around the £120 mark, which is what it was pre Covid, it certainly isn't worth the £200 they charge now.

It has a few key problems, small burrs, a weak motor and variable build quality, with issues around the bearings etc.

This means the grind becomes very inconsistent if even challenged with harder beans (lighter roasts etc.) Some of them seem fine, whereas some seem to really struggle (potential built quality issue)

Firstly you can't single dose it easily, or you shouldn't. It becomes even worse when you do this. 
It has significant retention, so make sure you purge 5g or so at least.
It clumps like mad, so you can't grind into the PF, you need to grind into a cup and bash up the clumps.

Do this and the SGP should handle medium to dark roasts ok. 
Some even claim it can handle a light roast. But having used 3 of them none could produce anything other than sour nastiness from a light roast.


----------



## Penance (Oct 4, 2020)

The KA is quite inconsistent, hence wanting to replace it. Im very surprised the SGP has worse clumping.

Im using medium roast, 10 days since roast date


----------



## Penance (Oct 4, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> When you say difference in dose do you mean for the same time grinding?


 Yes, grinding for 18 seconds has produced between 17 and 18.6g.


----------



## Penance (Oct 4, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Firstly you can't single dose it easily, or you shouldn't. It becomes even worse when you do this.


 Why is that?



TomHughes said:


> It clumps like mad, so you can't grind into the PF, you need to grind into a cup and bash up the clumps


 I wish I'd known this before as direct to pf was one reason for changing 😕


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Penance said:


> *Why is that?*
> 
> I wish I'd known this before as direct to pf was one reason for changing 😕


 Because without the pressure from the beans above you get pop-corning, which is when the last beans bounce around and grind size becomes variable.
What you tend to get with the SGP when this happens is boulders, large particles. These potentially increase risk of channeling and if enough of them reduce extraction, ending up in a sour shot.

To the second point there isn't a grinder I have used (I haven't used that many) where I would be totally happy to grind straight into a PF without a funnel and a good de-clump. Although apparently the niche is good for this.

Personally I'd probably return it and get something better.


----------



## Penance (Oct 4, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Personally I'd probably return it and get something better.


 Thanks for the explanation, had no idea about that.

I am starting to think the same, lesson learnt.

I could stretch to a Eureka Mignon, would that be a worthwhile spend?


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

i think the consensus would be yes.

@Black Cat Coffee sells them, as do many other retailers.


----------



## Penance (Oct 4, 2020)

Im returning the SGP Wednesday and I'll order a Mignon after.

Thanks, will check the black cat site..


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

I had clumping issues on SGP but only with some beans. The toothpick trick helps although it's not ideal !


----------

